# Ti22 | Carerra GT | 599 GTO



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello everyone! Keep meaning to post up here but as always time is the problem!

If you want to keep up with us we update facebook, twitter and Instagram most days.

Thought I'd make the effort and share a few photos from a recent visit to a customer who is a big collector and has a fantastic collection of cars. These are two fairly recent acquisitions that needed a little care before they are enjoyed next.

Carerra GT :

One of only 2 white ones in the country, this car is stunning. One of the best engine noises of any car I've heard - unique and with the sort of spine tingling noise only an F1 derived engine delivers!.

Apologies for the pics, I'm not able to take any that would identify where it is - so only finished inside shots of it in it's heated garage I'm afraid!

Treated to a one day enhancement detail with mainly Autofinesse and Mitchell & King products - the aim here was to bring the gloss up and keep all surfaces protected.














































Ferrari 599 GTO:

The only one of the 599 made in this colour combination. Magnificent Rosso Monza paint has to be seen to be believed. This car also has virtually every option you could tick on a 599 GTO.. original price was over £400K!

Again, a one day enhancement which includes a 1-2 stage machine polish to perfect the paint and remove some local marks left over from the Ferarri hand finishing process, which were similar (but less prevalent) to another 599 GTO we detailed in this writeup:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213801

Finished with Mitchell and King and Swissvax.

Again, sorry for the indoor pictures!
































































And one of the fantastic interior!










Thanks for looking! PS, yes you can guess away at the car parked inbetween the CGT and the GTO!

James @ Ti22


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ti22 said:


> Carerra GT :
> 
> One of only 2 white ones in RHD, this car is stunning.


Someone has moved the steering wheel in that case... :driver:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Leebo310 said:


> Someone has moved the steering wheel in that case... :driver:


Nice spot.. doh! Meant to say in the country.. now corrected!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Great work. 

I would say Ferrari 400i or 412i between those two.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning... youve been working on some lovely cars recently. Is that your place or the owners garage?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Stunning... youve been working on some lovely cars recently. Is that your place or the owners garage?


Thanks.. it's one of a few heated garages at the owners house..


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Lovely work! stunning cars.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Very nice, Would love a big heated cars and those cars, Great Work.

You got any more pics of chris harris's range rover he tweeted about, looks good now.


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow..... just... WOW!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning both of them:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm going with a 412 for the big lump of beige between the two Detailed cars!?:thumb:

:thumb:

Nice to see the owner getting them properly protected from first acquaintance


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Stunning results, Ferrari looked so good in the first pic I thought it was the special Rosso Mugello paint


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work on both of the cars, they look excellent.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Lovely cars, and very nice work :thumb:

Seems a bit odd the owner not wanting to give away his location, after all if there's only two of them (and they don't exactly blend in do they?) then it won't take long for them to become common knowledge......

Still, it's easy to say that when they're not yours :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

beautiful cars and beautiful work


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice James :thumb:

Yes two white CGT the other resides up north with Mr P 

412 is my first thought on the beige car in use middle :thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

lovely cars there.


----------



## Spudey (Jun 13, 2011)

Two amazing looking cars there, good work!


----------



## seabrook132 (Aug 17, 2010)

Stunning work! I've always had a soft spot for the Carrera GT and like you would rate the engine noise up there with my favourites ever! Very close between it and the LFA V10


----------

